# Reducible vs Incarcerated Hernia



## cayoung (May 15, 2009)

It would seem that determining whether to use a reducible vs an incarcerated CPT code would be simple enough.  Here goes...A physician is noting that an incarcerated hernia was repaired.  Within the dictation, the incarcerated fat is reduced and a patch applied.  So, is this incarcerated or reducible?  Can incarcerated hernia only contain "fat"?  Or must it contain bowel, too?  (I'm looking at CPT codes 49655 vs 49654.)


----------



## aguelfi (May 18, 2009)

I would ask the doctor for clarification.  I've had the same scenerio and have had to check.


----------



## jdrueppel (May 21, 2009)

It's my understanding that an incarcerated hernia is a hernia which cannot be externally manually reduced.  An incarcerated hernia may contain fat, omentum, or bowel.  This hernia was surgically reduced intra-operatively which is part of the repair -- the surgeon is not going to repair a hernia without reducing the incarceration.  This procedure should be coded as an incarcerated hernia repair.

Julie, CPC


----------



## jaimewicklund (May 29, 2009)

I agree with Julie. And to answer your question, a hernia can be incarcerated with different things. Fat, bowel, etc...

Jaime, CPC


----------

